# Critique of Idealist Interpretation of Revelation



## nwink (Feb 16, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could find a good critique of the "idealist" interpretation of Revelation? I was thinking specifically of a critique from a "historicist" perspective. I would also appreciate hearing thoughts from historicists critiquing the idealist interpretation. Thanks!


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 20, 2011)

Amazon.com: Four Views on the Book of Revelation (0025986210809): C. Marvin Pate, Stanley N. Gundry, Kenneth L. Gentry Jr., Sam Hamstra Jr., Robert L. Thomas: Books

You'll get some critique of the idealist view of Revelation in the above book from the preterist perspective. 

The dealist view seeks not to link the various parts and passages of Revelation to any particular period of time, and yet idealists fall into this practice at different points.

E.g. They may say that Revelation 19 refers to the Second Advent of Christ at the end of time. 

Identifying a part or passage of Revelation with a particular period of time or event doesn't exhaust the wider meaning or application of that period of time or event as it is presented in Revelation, anyway.


----------

